# Lava rocks in tank



## icu (Feb 1, 2010)

Can you guys post pix of your lava rock tanks....I'm just setting mine up and would like some ideas.. Tell me what you think...


----------



## electyellowdude (Feb 18, 2010)

like the rock but it would look 100 times better with sand!! :thumb: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Too many sharp edges for me. As far as whether it would look better with sand, that is a matter of taste. However, when considering rocks and substrate, in nature, they tend to match, as the sand/gravel is made from the rocks found there. So, white sand and red rock would not be found in nature.


----------



## icu (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for input..Can edges be dangerous to fish? Is there enough hiding spaces?


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Sharp rocks can and do injure fish when they are chasing each other around. In my limited experience with rift lake cichlids, you can't have too many hiding places.


----------



## Urbana (May 9, 2010)

Are you planning to put any plants in the tank? Sometimes you can arrange them in such a way to lessen the danger of sharp edges for the fish, or have them grow on the rocks.


----------



## icu (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes, I did plan on some plants. So, i'll keep that in mind with placement. I'm still concerned about enough hiding places...Should I add those Cichlid rocks? How would that look?


----------



## K5MOW (Apr 19, 2010)

Great looking tank. The Lava rock will also sometimes help with denitrification.

Roger


----------



## icu (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks....


----------



## BrainBarrett (May 8, 2010)

As far as sharp edges, you can easily smooth them with a Dremel tool or a drill with a grinding stone. I did that with mine and also used it to carve out caves where the lava rock was soft enough.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

More pics of lava rock tanks anyone?


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

I second that sand. It would make the tank look 1000% better!


----------



## rafa214 (Jun 8, 2010)

use sand


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

Old pictures of my 75g before I moved the mbuna into a 125.


----------



## K5MOW (Apr 19, 2010)

WOW they look great.

Roger


----------

